# Hello Everyone



## R.Shelly (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone i wanted to say hello and introduce myself to everyone i am new to the site.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I have kin folk, There last name is Shelley, welcome to the forum cuzzz


----------



## R.Shelly (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## lagoon charters (May 22, 2012)

Welcome. New myself. Very good site.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome r shelly


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

R.Shelly said:


> Hello everyone i wanted to say hello and introduce myself to everyone i am new to the site.


Part of the initiation into this site is giving up a sure fire flounder spot...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> Part of the initiation into this site is giving up a sure fire flounder spot...


Or get beat in like chicon...lol welcome shelly


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> Part of the initiation into this site is giving up a sure fire flounder spot...


RUGER I was thinking find a new spot and then post it or have a pff oyster shuck party..


Welcome. Glad to see new peeps. This site is the best that I have been on.


----------

